# Moth on BLUE



## Redfoot NERD (Jun 20, 2008)

I was out 'pruning' tort food this morning and found this on one of the 'Blue Satin' R of S plants. It is exactly 1 *inch* from head to tail..







How about the detail?











Then I got close.. any idea how small 'pollen' is?..






You know I'm not capable of creating this.

Thank you LORD.


----------



## Isa (Jun 20, 2008)

Wow Terry

Amazing pictures. The last one is crazy, I never saw something small this closed.


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 20, 2008)

You might not be "capable of creating this" but you are certanly able of taking advantage of a great pic and subject. I think perhaps you really just sit outside all day long looking through your view finder just to get some of the pics you take.  
Again Great, Better than Great pics Terry. They are so amazing.
Keep um comming.


----------



## terryo (Jun 20, 2008)

You are right about that...only God could create it, but it takes a damn good photographer to capture it.
That last picture...well...no words. I have not seen anything better in "National Geographic". ( My camera can't be half as good as yours, Terry.)


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 20, 2008)

Wow! Your pictures are such a learning experience.


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Jun 28, 2008)

WOW!!!!! The last picture is amazing!!! KUDOS!!!!!

____________________________________________

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jun 28, 2008)

As always, your pictures are wonderful Terry.

p.s. you will be happy to know that I bought 2 hibiscus and one is a pinkish red - you already know I like red!


----------

